# Resale Shop



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I want to have 100s of dolls in one of our barn rooms and was concerned about the cost. Well, on a whim I popped into the town resale shop and the lady gave me a huge tub of dolls for $5.00!!  I'll be going back there every week until the Haunting!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

awsome!! don't you just love it when stuff like that happens?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Right on...good for you, Beth!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Those shops are a treasure trove sometimes! Great place to buy all sorts of props and costumes. Congrats!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is a sweet deal, unusually sweet!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome deal!


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Dolls are always a good scare. There was a haunted house in New York that had a "Doll" room. It was pitch black, until you entered it. Then a strobe light would activate and the audio track would have dolls voices saying "Mama.....Let's be friends....Wanna play...etc." The dolls were attached to all 4 four walls, so when the strobe activated, it looked like the dolls were moving.....Extremely creepy, and extremely effective.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Great idea Monstermaker!! I was also thinking about putting them in high chairs and cribs around the room. This particular room isn't as big as the rest so it has to be a simple theme. I was thinking about a person dressed up as a doll but I like your idea better. (Save an actor for other rooms!!) Thank you.


----------



## thegothicprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

Check your local newspaper for garage sales near you. I am sure you could work out a deal for all the stuffed animals.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that is gonna be just plain creepy


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Gothic, going garaging tomorrow!! I agree about the creepy part. For YEARS I was petrified of dolls because of a "Night Gallery" that I saw as a young child!! (shudder, shudder). Thanks all!!


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

I remember that one as well.....Crrrrrreeeeeeepy. Use that to your advantage (Night Gallery), paint a few dolls up all creepy-like and set them in some key locals in the room. (Like near the exit....Muahahahahaahaaaaaa)


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Beth said:


> I agree about the creepy part. For YEARS I was petrified of dolls because of a "Night Gallery" that I saw as a young child!! (shudder, shudder). Thanks all!!


"My name is Talking Tina... and I'm going to KILL you..."


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone seen that new episode of scare tactics with all the dolls? That was really creepy.


----------

